# عازلات الاملاح Desalter



## حيدر محمد اغضيب (29 يناير 2009)

ارجوا من الاخوة ارسال معلومات تتعلق بعازله الاملاح من التصميم والمواصفات والظروف التشغيلية وكل ما يتعلق بها من اقطاب ومرسلات ومواصفات النفط الخام المعالج لغرض الاستفادة منها في عملي وفي بحثي المتخصص عنها والذي من المؤمل نشره هنا


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (25 ديسمبر 2009)

غاز طبيعي مسال

عمليات معالجة وإسالة الغاز.
الغاز الطبيعي المسال (بالإنكليزية: Liquefied natural gas أو LNG) هو غاز طبيعي تمت معالجتة وإسالته بالتبريد. يتم استخراج الغاز من حقول النفط والغاز ثم ينقل عبر أنابيب خاصة إلى منشأة المعالجة حيث تتم عمليات معالجة إضافية, تبريد, وإسالة الغاز تحت الظروف الجوية.
*محتويات*​ مقدمة تاريخية
بدأت فكرة إسالة الغاز عام 1914 في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كبراءة اختراع وفي عام 1917 قامت بريطانيا بأول عملية تجارية غرب فيرجينيا إلا أن الإستغلال الفعلي للغاز أخذ مجراه عندما وقعت بريطانيا عقداً مدته خمسة عشر عاماً مع الجزائر عام 1961 لتزويد الأولى بأقل من حوالي مليون طن من الغاز الطبيعي المسال سنوياً. بعد ذلك انتشرت عمليات الغاز المسال في أنحاء العالم تدريجيا حتى وصلت إلى مايقارب 40 ميناء للغاز المسال حاليا وشملت بلدانا عربية مثل سي جاز بمصر, قطر غاز و راس جاز بقطر, و يمن ال ان جي في اليمن.
[خصائص الغاز المسال

يحفظ في الصورة السائلة عند درجة حرارة 161.5 مئوية تحت الصفر والضغط الجوي تقريبا. 
كثافتة حوالي 0.4 كجم\م3 عندما يكون سائلا, عندما يصبح غاز ويزداد حجمه حوالي 600 مرة عن حالته السائلة. 
ليس له طعم, لون, ولا رائحة. يمكن الاستدلال على تسربه إلى الجو المحيط من السحب أو الغيوم الناشئه بالقرب من مكان التسرب بسبب امتصاصه لحرارة الجو وبالتالي تكثف بخار الماء في الهواء على صورة سحب. 
غير سام ولكنه يسبب الاختناق. 
يسبب تهشم المعادن, البلاستيك, المطاط وأي مواد كان يتوقع انها مرنه أو لدنة في الظروف العادية لتصبح أشبه بالزجاج المحطم. 
يسبب حروقا باردة (تدعى لسعة الصقيع) إذا ما لامس الجسم بسبب فرق درجة الحراة الهائل بين الجسم, الغاز المسال. 
يسبب انفجارا باردا (لا احتراق فيه) عند ملامسته للماء وتسمى هذه الظاهرة المرحلة الانتقالية السريعة. 
طاقة احتراقة حوالي 49 ميغاجول\كجم وهي نظيفة جدا مقارنة بباقي مواد الاحتراق النفطية مثل الديزل والبنزين ويعتبر الميثان المكون الرئيسي فيه. 
لماذا الغاز المسال؟
يعتقد البعض ان الغاز يمكن استخدامه كوقود في حالته السائلة وهذا خطأ ولكن السبب الحقيقي وراء إسالة الغاز هو تسهيل عملية نقله فقط. أثبتت الدراسات والأبحاث الاقتصادية أن تكاليف نقل الغاز عبر البحار والمحيطات أقل كلفة بكثير منها عن نقله في الحالة الغازية. السبب يعود إلى أن الغاز المسال يأخذ حيزا أقل بـ600 مرة منه في الحالة الغازية. وفي حالة التفكير بضغط الغاز في الحاويات البحرية بهدف تقليل الحجم فسيتوجب تصميم الجدران الحاوية بسماكة كبيرة كافية لتحمل ضغط الغاز وبالتالي تشكل عبئا ثقيلا على السفن. أما الغاز المسال ومع أن كثافته أكثر من كثافة الغاز الطبيعي بكثير إلا أنها تظل أقل بكثير من كثافة الفولاذ مثلا والذي يستخدم في تصميم الحاوية عند الضعط الجوي.
عمليات المعاجة والإسالة
يمكن تلخيص العمليات اللازمة لإنتاج الغاز الطبيعي المسال كما يلي:

أولا يمرر الغاز المستخرج من الأرض عبر أنابيب لنقله إلى مركز المعالجة. 
تبدأ معالجة الغاز عن الظروف القياسية (غالبا مايكون منضغطا في حرارة الجو العادية) بإزالة المواد الغير لازمة والمواد التي قد تشكل ضررا على المنشاءة والبيئة. مثل هذه المواد الماء, الزيوت النفطية, الغازات والمواد الهيدروكربونية المتكثفة, غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون لكون هذه المواد مسببا في انسداد أنابيب التبريد فيما بعد (لأنها جميعا ستتجمد وتصبح مواد صلبه قبل الوصول لدرجة تبريد وتسييل الغاز بكثير).كذلك غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين والذي تم حضره دوليا (غاز سام ويسبب المطرالحمضي) والزئبق لأنه يتسبب في تاكل وانهيار الاواني والانابيب المصنوعة من الالمنيوم. 
بعدها تبدأ عملية تبريد الغاز على مراحل وهنا تختلف طرق التبريد من شركة لأخرى وحسب طبيعة الموقع والجدوى الاقتصادية. في الغالب تبدأ عملية التبريد بمبردات البروبان (التي يتم تبريدها بالماء أولا ثم بغاز البروبان نفسه). يتم فصل بعض الغازات المكونة للغاز الطبيعي وفقا لدرجة غليانها مثل الميثان, الإيثان, البروبان, البيوتان, البنتان وماعلاه ويفاد من بعضها في عملية التبريد ومن البعض الاخر كوقود ضمن المنشأة. الجدير ذكره أن غاز البنتان ومافوقه تعتبر غازات ثقيلة ويجب فصلها كي لا تتسبب في عملية التجمد والانسداد. يصبح الغاز الطبيعي المضغوط أصلا في درجات حرارة حوالي 36 تحت الصفر. 
تأتي المرحلة الثانية من التبريد وهي الأهم حيث يبرد الغاز أكثر فأكثر بمبردات غازية مستخلصة من نفس الغاز الطبيعي عادة مثل المبرد المختلط والمكون من خليط من غاز الايثان والبروبان. في هذه المرحلة يصبح الغاز الطبيعي المضغوط نسبيا باردا في درجات أدنى من 150 تحت الصفر. 
بمجرد تحرير الغاز المضعوط عبر ما يسمى صمام طمسون ينخفض ضعطه حتى يقترب من الضغط الجوي وبسبب كفاءة العزل الحراري يحدث تحول في الطاقة (قانون الغاز المثالي) وتنخفض درجة الحرارة حتى حوالي 158 تحت الصفر وهي قريبه جدا من درجة الإسالة. في الحقيقة يكون الغاز قدا أصبح سائلا عند هذه الدرجة لكونه مايزال تحت ضعط أرفع من الضغط الجوي بقليل. تحدث أخيرا عملية الإسالة الطبيعية في إناء يعرف بإناء التبخير النهائي حيث يهبط ضغط الغاز للضغط الجوي تقريبا وتهبط معه درجة الحراة إلى -161.5 ويصبح الغاز عندها سائلا يمكن ضخه إلى خزانات تبريد ذات عزل حراي عالي الكفاءة كما يمكن ضخه فيما بعد إلى حاويات النقل فيما بعد (سفن بحرية في الغالب). 
شركات الغاز المسال
تعتبر قطر أكبر مصدر للغاز الطبيعي المسال في العالم بينما تعتبر الجزائر أول منتج له. وفي نهاية العام 2009 يتوقع ان تبدأ الشركة اليمنية للغاز الطبيعي المسال أو إنتاج لها. فيما يلي بعض الشركات المنتجة مع متوسط إنتاجها السنوي:

نورث ويست: 4.4 مليون طن للعام 
سي جاز: 5.5 مليون طن للعام 
الشركة اليمنية للغاز الطبيعي المسال:6.7 مليون طن للعام 
تانجو: 7.6 مليون طن للعام 
ساخالين:9.6 مليون طن للعام 
قطرغاز: 15.6 مليون طن للعام 
راسجاز قطر: 15.6 مليون طن للعام 
المخاطر
لا يشكل الغاز المسال خطرا كبيرا الا عند التعامل معه بنوع من الإهمال. من هذه المخاطر:

انفجار الإناء الحاوي له عند ارتفاع درجة حرارته عن درجة الإسالة (-161.5 درجة مئوية) ويمكن ان يكون مصحوبا باحتراق اذا وجد مصدر إشعال في الهواء الجوي وفي هذه الحالة يصبح من الصعب السيطرة عليه. 
يمكن لكميات كافية متسربة من الغاز المسال أن تسبب الاختناق وبالتالي الموت بالإضافة إلى تجمد الجسم بسبب البرودة الشديدة. 
الانفجار البارد عند ملامسته للماء. 
تمثل حادثة سكيكدا المأساويه التي وقعت في الجزائر عام 2004 دليلا قاطعا على مدى الخطر حيث راح ضحيتها كل من كان في المنشأة تقريبا (27 فردا). كما أن حادثة قبلها وقعت عام 1973 في الولايات المتحدة وقتلت 37 فردا وأخرى أكثر مأساوية كانت حدثت قبلها في كليفلاند عام 1944 نجم عنها 128 قتيلا

 اعداد
فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (25 ديسمبر 2009)

المنشات السطحيه​لعمليات النفط والغاز​ 

هذا رابط التحميل ونسالكم الدعاء
http://www.zshare.net/download/7035105821e8df7e/


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (31 ديسمبر 2009)

أول أكسيد الكربون
 وصيغته الكيميائية CO، غاز عديم اللون والرائحة والطعم، وسام إلى درجة كبيرة. ويتكون من ذرة كربون مرتبطة تساهمياً بذرة أكسجين. 
ويستسلم الذين يستنشقونه إلى النوم دون أن يدركوا أنهم معرضون للتسمم، وذلك بسبب خلوه من اللون والرائحة. ويمنع أول أكسيد الكربون الهيموجلوبين ـ وهو المادة التي تنقل الأكسجين داخل الدم ـ من توفير الأكسجين للجسم، ويهلك الناس والحيوانات إذا انعدم الأكسجين. وعند التعرض له تظهر على الجسم بعض الأعراض كتغير لون الجلد والأغشية المخاطية إلى الاحمر وبعض الأعراض الاخرى. يمكن علاج التسمم بأول أكسيد الكربون عن طريق التنفس الصناعي أو نقل الدم أو نقل كريات دم حمراء. وللحفاظ على البيئة يجب التخلص من هذا الغاز عن طريق تهوية أماكن تواجده وهنالك كثير من المعالجات الكيميائية. 
يتكون أول أكسيد الكربون من احتراق المواد التي تحتوي على الكربون ـ مثل الفحم الحجري والحطب والزيت والنفط ـ في كمية غير كافية من الأكسجين. ومع ذلك فإن معظم كميات أول أكسيد الكربون الموجودة في الهواء تتكون من مصادر طبيعية. فعندما تتحلل المواد العضوية في غياب الأكسجين ـ على سبيل المثال ـ ينتج أول أكسيد الكربون. 
تزيل بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية في الهواء والتربة أول أكسيد الكربون مع المحافظة على المقدار الكلي للغاز ثابتًا تقريبًا؛ لكن محركات السيارات تفرز أيضًا أول أكسيد الكربون. وقد تتجمع كميات منه في طرقات المدن المزدحمة، مسببة خطورة على الإنسان. ويحتوي دخان السجائر أيضًا على كميات قليلة من أول أكسيد الكربون. وقد تكون هذه الكمية ـ على قلتها ـ ضارة بالإنسان. 
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/صورة:Carbon_monoxide_mesomeric.svg


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

*مبادئ التآكل والحماية الكاثودية*

مبادئ التآكل والحماية الكاثودية
مقدمة
سنغطي في هذا الفصل خلفية نظرية عن التآكل والحماية الكاثودية وسنتناول فيه مسألتين كهربائيتين يعتبران أساس الحماية الكاثودية وهما قانون أوم و الخلية الكلفانية نظرا لعلاقتهما بالموضوع ثم شرح لمبادئ التآكل والحماية الكاثودية مع استعراض لتفاصيل شبكة الحماية الكاثودية على خطوط الأنابيب الغربية الممتدة من كركوك شرقا فمحطة ط1 غربا عند الحدود العراقية السورية وصولا الى بانياس في سوريا وطرابلس في لبنان والمسائل المتعلقة بإنشاء وتشغيل و صيانة محطات الحماية الكاثودية لهذا الخط الشهير، كذلك سنمر تطبيقات الحماية الكاثودية الأخرى.
في هذا الموضع أتذكر أستاذ قديم وزميل لنا عايش تطبيق الحماية الكاثودية على هذا الخط حيث يعتبر من أوائل العاملين في مجال الحماية الكاثودية في منقطة الشرق الأوسط المرحوم عوني يونس.


مبادئ كهربائية 
1. قانون أوم


في الدائرة الكهربائية هناك علاقة ثابتة بين الجهد (الفولتية) والتيار والمقاومة وتعرف هذه العلاقة بقانون أوم ويمكن التعبير عنها بأحد الصيغ التالية:

وحدة الجهد هي الفولت، ووحدة التيار الأمبير، ووحدة المقاومة هي الأوم

1. الخلية الكلفانية
لو قمنا بغمس قطبين من معدنين مختلفين مثل الزنك و النحاس مثلا في محلول موصل للكهرباء وربطنا بينهما بسلك فأنه يتولد عن ذلك تيار كهربائي يسري من الزنك الى النحاس داخل المحلول ويكمل دورته خلال السلك الواصل بينهما، كما في الشكل (1).
تعرف هذه الخلية الكهربائية باسم خلية كلفاني نسبة الى مكتشفها العالم الإيطالي كلفاني. 
يسمى القطب الذي يخرج منه التيار الى المحلول "أنود"، ويسمى القطب الذي يستقبل التيار "كاثود"، ويترتب على سريان التيار في الخلية حدوث تأكل على الأنود بينما يبقى الكاثود سليما ويترسب على سطحه طبقة خفيفة من الهيدروجين لو بقيت على سطحه لأحدثت استقطابا في الخلية تتلاشى معه شدة التيار في الخلية ومن ثم تتوقف عملية التآكل ولكن تحدث عند الكاثود تفاعلات كيمياوية تمنع مثل هذا الاستقطاب فيستمر سريان التيار في الخلية وتستمر عملية التآكل. 
تتوقف عملية التآكل على الأنود على ثلاثة عوامل:
· نوع مادة الأنود.
· شدة التيار.
· المدة التي يستمر فيها سريان التيار.
مثلا – يتآكل الحديد بمعدل (9) كيلو غرام إذا سرى منه أمبير واحد لمدة عام.

مبادئ التآكل
التآكل على نوعين:
· كيمياوي 
· كيمياوي / كهربائي 
النوع الأخير هو الشائع بالنسبة للمنشئات المدفونة في الأرض و المغمورة بالماء أو تحتوي على ماء، أي حيثما وجد معدن في بيئة موصلة للكهرباء.
فعلى سطح خط للأنابيب مدفون في باطن الأرض مثلا تتواجد أقطاب أنودية وأخرى كاثودية تؤلف مع التربة وجدران الأنبوب خلايا كلفانية يترتب على وجودها سريان تيار كهربائي من الأنود الى التربة ومنها للكاثود مكملا دورته الى الأنود من خلال جدار الأنبوب.
نتيجة لذلك فأن الأنبوب يتآكل عند موقع الأنود تماما كما تآكل الزنك في خلية كلفاني وفي نفس الوقت تترسب على سطح الكاثود طبقة خفيفة من الهدروجين لو بقيت عليه لأحدثت استقطابا يزيل الجهد بين الأنود و الكاثود ويوقف بذلك سريان التيار الكهربائي ومن ثم التآكل تبعا لذلك، لكن كذلك تحدث تفاعلات كيمياوية عند الكاثود تحول دون حدوث مثل هذا الاستقطاب، لذا تستمر عملية التآكل، يمثل الشكل رقم (2) خلية تآكل على خط أنابيب المحتملة عند الأنود وعند الكاثود ومنها يتضح ان الحديد يفقد ذراته على هيئة أيونات عند الأنود و إلكترونات عند الكاثود.





أن ظاهرة تواجد أقطاب مختلفة على سطح الأنبوب ترجع الى عدة عوامل منها:
· وجود شوائب على سطح الأنبوب ذات جهد يغاير مادة الأنبوب.
· عدم التجانس على سطح الأنبوب، كوجود خدوش على بعض أجزائه تجعل الجزء المنخدش أنودا.
· وجود مناطق تحت تأثير ضغط أي مضغوطة Stressed مما يجعلها أنودية.
· وجود أنواع مختلفة من الأملاح من موقع لأخر على إمتداد الأنبوب، فكما ان خلايا التآكل يمكن ان يكون قطباها من معدنين مختلفين فأنه يمكن ان يكون قطبا الخلية من معدن واحد حين تكون الأملاح عندها مختلفة.
· اختلاف درجة تركيز الملح الواحد عند موقعين يولد منهما قطبين، فالموقع الذي يكون فيه الملح أكثر تركيزا يصبح أنودا بالنسبة للموقع الأخر.
· الاختلاف في درجة التهوية فالموقع الأقل تهوية يصبح أنودا.
· وجود ما يسمى بالتيارات الشاردة Stray Current وهي من مصادر كهربائية مجاورة فتجعل منه أنودا.
الأشكال رقم (3-9) توضح الحالات أنفة الذكر أعلاه. كما أن البعد بين أقطاب خلايا التآكل قد يكون ميكروسكوبيا أو قريب جدا او قد يصل البعد بينهما الى عدة كيلو مترات وأن الفرق في الجهد الذي ينشأ عن العوامل أنفة الذكر أعلاه قد يتراوح بين بضع ميلي فولتات و فولت واحد او أكثر. 
من الممكن تحديد المناطق المعرضة للتآكل عن طريق قياسات كهربائية فوق مسار الأنبوب.







كمية التآكل
يتوقف مقدار التآكل في الخلية الكهروكيمياوية على نوع المعدن وشدة التيار ومدة استمراره وفقا لقانون فراداي. 

أي أن الخسارة في وزن المعدن = معامل ثابت X الزمن

بالنسبة للحديد فأنه يخسر من وزنه (9.1) كيلو غرام / أمبير / سنة.
أن مثل هذه الخسارة في الوزن يمكن أن تكون غير خطيرة لو توزعت بصورة منتظمة على مقطع طويل من خط الأنابيب، أما إذا حدث التآكل على هيئة تنقرات Pitting صغيرة فأن ذلك يعني مئات الثقوب في جدار الأنبوب.

وسائل مكافحة التآكل
هناك وسائل كثيرة للحد من التآكل أن لم يكن للقضاء عليه، كالطلاء أو استخدام مواد ذات مقاومة عالية ضد التآكل أو تحسين و معالجة البيئة أو الحماية الكاثودية وغير ذلك.
هذا و للتصاميم الجيدة للمنشئات دور كبير في تقليل التآكل فمنها ما هو جيد ويجب اعتماده ومنها ما هو سيئ ويجب تجنبه والابتعاد عنه، كما هو مبين بالشكل الموضح لاحقا.


الحماية الكاثودية
لما كان التآكل على المعادن يقع عند الأنود نتيجة تفريغ التيار الكهربائي منه الى البيئة من حوله مع بقاء الكاثود خاليا من التآكل فمن الواضح أن بالامكان وقف عملية التآكل باستخدام تيار كهربائي من مصدر خارجي يسري بالاتجاه المضاد لتيار خلايا التآكل وبكثافة كافية تجعل من سطح المعدن بأكمله كاثود يستقبل التيار الكهربائي من البيئة حوله ولا يفرغه أليها من هنا جاء اصطلاح الحماية الكاثودية.
يمكن الاستفادة من هذا المبدأ في مكافحة التآكل على المنشئات المدفونة في الأرض أو المغمورة بالماء أو تحتوي تربتها على ماء.
لتطبيق الحماية الكاثودية على خط أنابيب مثلا يستخدم مصدر كهربائي يربط قطبه السالب بالأنبوب وقطبه الموجب بأنودات مدفونة في الأرض تشكل في مجموعها ما يسمى بالحوض الأرضي Ground Bed لتفريغ الكهرباء من المصادر الكهربائية الى الأرض حيث يسري من خلالها الى الأنبوب فيجعل منه كاثودآ ويحفظه من التآكل، تسمى هذه الطريقة بنظام التيار القسري Impressed Current ، أن محطة حماية كاثودية كهذه يمكن أن توفر الحماية على أنبوب لمسافة تتراوح ما بين عدة كيلو مترات الى عدة عشرات من الكيلو مترات تبعا لمقاومة الأرض وقطر الأنبوب وكفاءة تغليفه.
هناك طريقة أخرى للحماية الكاثودية تستخدم فيها أنودات تضحية Sacrificial Anodes ذات جهد كهربائي أعلى من جهد الحديد كسبائك المغنيسيوم و الخارصين تربط بالأنبوب بسلك معزول فيتولد عن ذلك تيار كهربائي يحمي الأنبوب.



هذه الطريقة محدودة الاستعمال نظرا لأن الجهد فيها قليل لا يصل الى فولت واحد ومن ثم فالتيار الذي يمكن أن تجهزه ضعيف. هذا ولتكون هناك حماية كاثودية تامة يجب أن تكون كل نقطة على سطح الأنبوب سالبة بالنسبة للتربة من حولها بما لا يقل على (0.85) فولت أو (1) فولت في حالة تواجد البكتيريا عندما تؤخذ القياسات باستخدام نصف خلية مكونة من قضيب نحاس مغمور في كبريتات النحاس لإتمام الاتصال الكهربائي مع التربة.


من جهة أخرى يجب أن لا يزيد فرق الجهد بين أي نقطة على سطح الأنبوب والتربة عن (2.5) فولت تلافيا لتجمع كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين على سطح الأنبوب يتولد عنه ضغط مرتفع يحدث شقوقا في غلاف الأنبوب، هذا مما يحدد التيار الأقصى الذي يمكن استخدامه في محطات الحماية الكاثودية ومن ثم المسافة التي يمكن للمحطة أن تحميها.
يمكن تقدير التيار الكهربائي اللازم للحماية الكاثودية حسابيا إذا توفرت معلومات كافية عن الأنبوب وغلافه ومقاومة الأرض كما يمكن تقديرها استنادا الى الخبرة من مشاريع مماثلة أو الاسترشاد بالتقديرات التالية:



يبلغ جهد الأنبوب حده الأقصى بالقرب من محطة الحماية الكاثودية نظرا لشدة كثافة التيار الكهربائي في هذه المنطقة ويتناقص الجهد تدريجيا مع البعد عن المحطة الشكل رقم (22) وهذا في التربة المتجانسة والماء، أما غير المتجانسة فكما بالشكل رقم (23) فيظهر في الرسم البياني للجهد نتوآت وانخفاضات تبعا لطبيعة الأرض و مقاوميتها.
في مثل هذه الحالة فأن توفر حماية كافية على موقعين متتالين مثل النقطتين ( أ و ب ) في الشكل رقم (23) لا يعني وجود حماية كافية على كل نقطة من الأنبوب بينهما وقد وجد أنه لمعرفة ما إذا كان هناك حماية كافية على كل نقطة من الأنبوب يجب قياس الجهد كل بضعة أقدام وهو أمر صعب التنفيذ من الناحية العملية.


تحديد مناطق التآكل على خطوط الأنابيب
1- الخطوط المزمع إنشاؤها
طبعا في هذه الحالة لا وجود للخطوط بعد ولكن مسارها يكون قد تم تحديده ويمكن تحديد المناطق التي يتوقع ان يكون عندها الخط عرضة للتآكل وذلك بقياس مقاومية التربة Soil Resistivity على كامل امتداد مسار الخط بفاصل (100) متر بين مواقع القياسات أو أقل من ذلك إذا كان هناك تبدل واضح في طبيعة التربة بين نقطتي القياس.
تؤخذ القياسات بواسطة جهاز ميكر ذو أربعة مسامير تدق في التربة بخط مستقيم وعلى مسافات متساوية بينها كما في الشكل رقم (10) تؤخذ قياسات مقاومة التربة بين ساقين ومنها يمكن حساب مقاومية التربة من المعادلة 



تعطي القياسات معدل مقاومية التربة الى عمق يساوي البعد بين المسمارين أي أنه إذا كانت المسافة بين المسمارين (5) أقدام مثلا فالقياس يعطي معدل مقاومية التربة ابتداء من السطح والى عمق (5) أقدام، تكرر القياسات كل (100) متر على امتداد مسار الأنبوب.
تسجل القياسات على هيئة رسم بياني كما في الشكل رقم (11) ومنه يمكن تحديد المناطق التي يتوقع أن يكون فيها الأنبوب معرضا للتآكل وهي تلك التي تكون مقاومية التربة عندها قليلة نسبيا. يمكن تقدير مدى التآكل الذي يمكن أن تتعرض له من الجدول التالي:



أن ما يجب الاعتماد عليه في تحديد مناطق التآكل هو المقاومية النسبية للمنطقة مقارنة بمقاومية المناطق التي من حولها وليس قيمتها المطلقة. فالمنطقة (أ) في الشكل رقم (11) شديدة التآكل وذلك نظرا للانخفاض الكبير في المقاومية عندها بالنسبة للمناطق المجاورة مع أنه يفترض حسب الجدول أعلاه أن يكون التآكل فيها قليل.
هناك عامل آخر يحدد شدة التآكل وهو الطول النسبي للمنطقة المعرضة للتآكل بالقياس الى المناطق المجاورة. فكلما انخفضت النسبة كلما كان التآكل أشد لآن كثافة تيار التآكل ستكون في هذه الحالة مركزة.

1- الخطوط القائمة فعلا
· الخطوط التي ليس عليها حماية كاثودية
لمعرفة المواقع المعرضة للتآكل على مثل هذه الخطوط طريقتان:
1- طريقة قياس الجهد السطحي Surface Potential
يستخدم لهذا الغرض جهاز قياس خاص Potentiometer يربط قطبه السالب بالأنبوب عن طريق نقطة قياس ملحومة على الأنبوب و يربط قطبه الموجب بخلية نحاس / كبريتات النحاس لتأمين الاتصال الكهربائي مع سطح التربة فوق مسار الأنبوب الشكلين رقم (12و 13)، تكرر القياسات على أبعاد متقاربة في حدود (50) مترا حتى تتم تغطية كامل مسار الأنبوب.
يمكن أخذ عدة قياسات على امتداد المسار من نقطة قياس واحدة وذلك باستخدام سلك طويل للخلية ونقلها من موقع الى آخر كم في الشكل رقم (14) وتعطي القياسات المأخوذة بهذه الطريقة جهد الأنبوب عند موقع الخلية. 
تسجل القياسات على شكل رسم بياني و النتوآت في الرسم تشير الى المناطق الأنودية التي يتوقع أن يتعرض فيها الأنبوب للتآكل الشكل رقم (15).
2- طريقة قياس الهبوط في جهد الأنبوب Voltage Drop بين نقطتين على سطحه
يقاس الهبوط في جهد الأنبوب بين نقطتين على سطحه المسافة بينهما (50) متر (هبوط الفولتية بين نقطتين يعني سريان تيار كهربائي في مقطع الأنبوب بينهما) وتكرر القياسات عند كل (200) متر من طول الأنبوب فإذا ظهر في موقع ما أن اتجاه قطبية هبوط الجهد معاكس لاتجاه هبوط الفولتية في الموقع الذي يليه فأن ذلك يعني تسرب تيار كهربائي من مقطع الأنبوب بين الموقعين الى الأرض أي وجود منطقة أنودية الشكل رقم (16)، ويمكن تحديد هذه المنطقة بدقة عن طريق أخذ قياسات إضافية على مسافات متقاربة بين الموقعين.
يمكن معرفة قيمة التيار المتسرب من الأنبوب الى الأرض ومقدار التآكل الناجم عن ذلك ( 9.1 كيلو غرام / أمبير / سنة) بتقسيم هبوط الجهد بين نقطتين على مقاومة جدار مقطع الأنبوب بينهما ويمكن حساب هذه المقاومة باستخدام المعادلة: 




كلفة التآكل
قد تكون كلفة التآكل مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، تشمل المباشرة منها كلفة الترميم المنشئات و استبدال أجزاء منها وكذلك استخدام مواد غالية الثمن في بعض الحالات لا لشيء إلا لخاصيتها في مقاومة التآكل ويندرج في هذا المجال أيضا استعمال كتلة من المعدن اكبر مما ينبغي تعويضا للتآكل المتوقع عليها كاستعمال أنبوب ذو سمك أكبر مما تقتضيه الظروف التشغيلية.
مثلا تنفيذ أنبوب بطول 225 ميل بقطر (8) عقدة وبسمك (0.322) عقدة بينما الظروف التشغيلية تتطلب سمكا للأنبوب (0.25) عقدة ولو نفذ الأنبوب على هذا الأساس لأمكن توفير (3700) طن من الحديد.
أما الخسائر غير المباشرة فتشمل كلفة التوقف عن التشغيل. 
أن كلفة تبديل أنبوب صغير في وحدة إنتاجية زهيد قياسا الى كلفة وقف إنتاج الوحدة، كما هناك خسارة المنتوجات المهدورة نتيجة للنضح من خطوط الأنابيب وهذا قد يستمر لفترة طويلة لحين اكتشافه وإصلاحه، ناهيك عن الأضرار الناتجة عن تلوث البيئة، إضافة للحوادث التي قد تنجم عن انفجار الخط نتيجة لعدم تحمله الضغط التشغيلي.





طرق مكافحة التآكل
كل طرق مكافحة التآكل ترتكز على منع تسرب التيار الكهربائي من المنشآت الى ما يحيط بها من تربة أو ماء وفيما يلي الأساليب المتبعة لتحقيق ذلك:
· استخدام التغليف الجيد وتشمل الصبغ
هو عبارة عن عازل كهربائي يفصل بين المعدن و البيئة من حوله، من الخصائص الأساسية التي يجب أن تتوفر في التغليف الجيد هو أن يكون متواصلا وذو مقاومية عالية وجيد الالتصاق بالمعدن ولا يتأثر بالحرارة وأن تبلغ نفاذيته الى الدرجة التي لا تسمح بعبور الرطوبة من خلاله. وقد يكون على شكل أشرطة لاصقة أو بي في سي ملبس في المصنع وتتميز بفاعلية عالية.
· استخدام مانع للتفاعل الكيمياوي Inhibitor 
هي مادة كيمياوية تضاف الى السوائل فتمنع التآكل على جدار الوعاء الذي يحتويها لأنها تحول دون حدوث التفاعلات الكيمياوية عند الأنود أو الكاثود أو كليهما وتوقف بالتالي مفعول خلايا التآكل كما أنها تترك طبقة خفيفة عازلة على جدار الوعاء. 
يضاف مانع التفاعل الكيمياوي الى السوائل بتركيز معين دوريا ويمكن استعمال هذا الأسلوب في آبار الحفر و المراجل ومنظومات المياه ..
· استخدام مواد مقاومة للتآكل
يعني ذلك اختيار المادة التي تقاوم التآكل في بيئة معينة على أن تكون ملائمة للظروف التشغيلية ومن المواد التي تستعمل لهذا الغرض هي الكروم والنيكل و والرصاص والقصدير والبلاستك و المطاط والسيراميك والكونكريت والألياف الزجاجية.
· معالجة المحيط Environment Treatment 
يقصد بهذا إحداث تغيرات في تركيب المحيط الملاصق للمعادن تمنع أو تقلل من التآكل عليها. 
أن التميز بين مانع التفاعل و معالجة المحيط غير واضح فوجود بيكاربونات الكالسيوم في الماء يرسب على جدار الوعاء الذي يحتويه طبقة من كربونات الكالسيوم تفصل بين الوعاء والماء فتحميه من التآكل ولكن بيكاربونات الكالسيوم لا تصنف في عداد مانعات التآكل.
من الوسائل التي تستخدم في معالجة المحيط هو التخلص من الأوكسجين والرطوبة والأملاح المذابة والتحكم في درجة تركيز أيونات الهيدروجين. 
· اعتماد التصميم الجيد
التصميم الجيد هم ما يتحاشى او يقلل من احتمال حدوث خلايا تآكل ويسهل تطبيق وسائل مكافحة التآكل على المنشئات أو الكشف عليها. 
من الأمور التي يجب الحرص عليها تجنب الاتصال المباشر بين معدنين مختلفين وعدم وجود مصائد لتجمع الماء أو الغازات أو الهواء والتقليل ما أمكن من وجود الأجزاء المضغوطة. 
· استخدام الحماية الكاثودية
رأينا أن التآكل على المعادن يقع في المنطقة الأنودية نتيجة تفريغ التيار الكهربائي منها الى البيئة من حولها مع بقاء المنطقة الكاثودية سليمة وخالية من التآكل.
من الواضح أذن أن عملية التآكل تتوقف إذا أصبحت جميع أجزاء المعدن كاثودية ويمكن تحقيق ذلك باستخدام تيار كهربائي من مصدر خارجي يسري باتجاه مضاد لتيار خلايا التآكل وبكثافة كافية لتجعل من سطح المعدن بأكمله كاثودآ يستقيل التيار الكهربائي من البيئة التي حوله بدل أن يفرغه إليها ومن هنا جاء اصطلاح الحماية الكاثودية .

منظومات الحماية الكاثودية للخزانات
تستخدم الحماية الكاثودية على خزانات الماء من الداخل وذلك بإنشاء منظومة تتكون من المقومات و الأنودات المصنوعة من مادة السلكون تعلق داخل الخزانات وعلى ارتفاعات مختلفة فيعلق نصفها في الجزء العلوي من الخزان ويعلق نصفها الأخر في الجزء السفلي من الخزان وتربط هذه الأنودات بالقطب الموجب للمقومة ويربط القطب السالب للمقومة بجدار الخزان.
بذلك يمكن تأمين سريان التيار الكهربائي من المقومة الى الأنودات وينتشر خلال الماء الى جدران الخزان وعبره تكمل الدورة الكهربائية الى المقومة وبهذا الأسلوب يمكن تأمين الحماية الكاثودية لجدران الخزان من الداخل حيث يتم توزيع تيار الحماية بصورة متساوية على الجدران الداخلية وقاعدة الخزان.
يكون جهد الخزان (1.5) فولت ويجب ملاحظة عدم تجاوز ذلك، لأن زيادة الجهد تسبب تشقق الطلاء الذي تطلى به الخزانات. 
يتراوح التيار اللازم للحماية بين (4) أمبير و (30) أمبير ويعتمد بصورة رئيسية على جيدة الطلاء المستعمل في الخزانات ففي الخزانات ذات الطلاء الجيد لا يتجاوز تيار الحماية عن (5) أمبير أما الخزانات الغير مطلية فيصل التيار لغاية (30) أو (40) أمبير.
من الملاحظ في خزانات الماء أن تيار الحماية يقل مع الزمن بعكس الحالة في حماية خطوط الأنابيب بسبب تسرب مواد جيرية على سطح وجدران الخزانات تشكل عازلا بين جدار الخزان والماء ولذلك يجب عدم إزالة هذه الطبقة من الجدران عند تنظيف الخزانات.
بعكس ذلك يزداد تيار الحماية لخطوط الأنابيب مع الزمن وذلك بسبب ضعف الطبقة العازلة على الأنابيب مع الوقت مما يحتاج الى زيادة تيار الحماية مع الوقت لضمان حماية جيدة الأنابيب.
تحمى الجدران الخارجية لخزانات بنفس الطريقة الاعتيادية المماثلة لخطوط الأنابيب حيث يستعمل أنودات من الغرافيت تدفن على بعد مناسب من الخزانات.
جرت العادة حماية الجزء الداخلي السفلي من خزانات نفط الخام وخصوصا تلك التي يحوي فيها النفط على ماء أو ان يكون النفط رطبا. 

الأحواض الأرضية
تستخدم في الأحواض الأرضية أنودات من الغرافيت يحيط بها مسحوق خشن من فحم الكوك وبهذا يكبر حجم الأنود وتقل تبعا لذلك مقاومته مع التربة. 
اختيار موقع الحوض الأرضي تكون فيه مقاومية التربة منخفضة، حيث تقاس المقاومية في عدة مواقع وعلى أعماق مختلفة، يختار الموقع الذي تقل فيه المقاومية مع العمق لتأمين انتشار أوسع للتيار.
من تجربتنا في منظومة الخطوط الغربية هي جفاف الأحواض الأرضية وارتفاع حاد في مقاومتها مع التربة نظرا لأن التفاعلات الكيمياوية عند مواقع الأحواض الأرضية تستهلك الرطوبة في التربة من حولها مما يستدعي سقي الأحواض بالماء المالح مرة كل عام أو أكثر.
من أفضل الطرق لمعالجة هذه المشكلة هو زيادة عدد الأنودات في الحوض بهدف خفض مقدار التيار المتفرع في كل واحد منها مما يخفف من حدة التفاعل عند الأنودات في الحوض ويقلل بالتالي نسبة الجفاف من حولها كما يساعد هذا الى إطالة عمر الأنود.
لا يجوز تحميل أنودات الكرافيت أكثر من (3.5) أمبير لأن ذلك يسارع في تآكله.
دفن الأنودات بعمق أكثر من (1.5) متر يساعد في الحد من جفاف الحوض، حيث يمكن الحد من جفاف عن طريق تعويضه بالرطوبة من باطن التربة عن طريق الامتصاص.
من الأفضل دفن الأنودات بصورة عمودية عوضا من دفنها بصورة أفقية.
هناك الأحواض الأرضية العمودية العميقة حيث توضع داخل بئر عميقة تحفر لهذا الغرض وهذا النوع يسهل صيانته مستقبلا.
يستحسن عدم وضع الأحواض الأرضية في الوديان لأن ذلك يؤدي الى اندفاع الجزء الأكبر من التيار الى مقطع الأنبوب المقابل للحوض الأرضي وبذلك يتقلص طول مقطع الأنبوب الذي تغطيه المحطة.
لما كان جهد الأنبوب أعلى ما يكون بالقرب من محطة الحماية الكاثودية وحتى لا يرتفع هذا الجهد فوق الحد الأقصى (2.5) فولت يجب أن يكون بعد الحوض عن الأنبوب بالقرب الذي لا يزيد معه التغير في جهد التربة بالقرب من الأنبوب عن (0.3) فولت، ويمكن تقدير البعد من المعادلة التالية:



مصادر توفير الطاقة الكهربائية لمنظومات الحماية الكاثودية
· المحولات المقومة Transformer Rectifier 
وهي على ثلاثة أنواع وتتوفر بطاقات مختلفة
1. المحولات المقومة ذات التبريد الهوائي Air - Cooled T/R 
2. المحولات المقومة ذات التبريد الزيتي Oil - Cooled T/R 
3. المحولات المقومة المنيعة على اللهب Explosion Proof T/R 
· مصادر الطاقة الكهربائية غير التقليدية Special DC - Power Sources 
1. وحدات الخلايا الضوئية Solar Power Unit 
2. مولدات الكهرباء الحرارية Thermo Electric Generators 
3. مولدات الكهرباء الهوائية Wind Generators 


محولات المقومة الخاصةSpecial Transformer Rectifier 
تؤلف خطوط الأنابيب الغربية أكبر مجموعة من الخطوط المتوازية في العالم ومن ثم فشبكة الحماية الكاثودية عليها تعتبر من أضخم شبكات الحماية الكاثودية وأكثرها تعقيدا.
ومما يزيد في تعقيد الأمور وجود شبكات أخرى للحماية الكاثودية تعود ملكيتها الى جهات عديدة كذلك فأن هذه الخطوط ذات مستوى متفاوت من حيث قدمها وحالتها وحسن تغليفها وأسلوب تشغيلها وحمايتها، فبعضها قديم ومتآكل وبعضها جديد، نظام التغليف المستخدم لها مختلف من أنبوب الى آخر، هذا مما يستوجب تسليط تيار الحماية لها بكثافة ومقدار مختلف مما يستوجب استخدام مقومات مختلفة ومنفصلة لكل منها، او استخدام مقومات من نوع خاص تحوي على إمكانية إعطاء مستويات مختلفة من تيار الحماية وبها نقاط مختلفة للربط بالأنابيب، حيث يعطى كل أنبوب كفايته من الحماية محسوب على أساس حالته وحاجته وذلك لتجنب تعريض كل الأنابيب الى جهد عالي.
هذه المقومات تحوي على معدلات ومنظمات للتيار تعطي الأنابيب القديمة وذات الغزل الرديء تيار أعلى من الأخرى وتعطي الأنابيب جيدة العزل تيار حماية أقل.
لتحقيق ذلك فأن هذه الوحدات مجهزة بما يلي:
· Blocking Diode لمنع سريان التيار بين الأنابيب.
· مقاومة متغيرة Variable Resistor لتنظيم التيار الواجب تسليطه على الأنابيب كل حسب حاجته.
· حماية ضد الارتفاع اللحظي للجهد Surge Protection 
· أجهزة القياس اللازمة shunt and Meters للقياسات الكلية والفرعية.
· نقاط منفصلة لربط قابلوات للأنابيب المختلفة.




من مصادر الطاقة الكهربائية غير التقليدية Special DC - Power Sources المستخدمة في الحماية الكاثودية مولدات الكهرباء الحرارية Thermo Electric Generators وهي مستخدمة في المناطق التي لا تتوفر بها مصدر للطاقة الكهربائية من شبكة الكهرباء الوطنية وهذا النوع من المولدات يعمل على أساس فكرة المزدوج الحراري حيث يتم تسخينه بواسطة غاز LPG أثبت هذا الأسلوب لتوفير الطاقة الكهربائية صعوبات تشغيلية كثيرة خصوصا وأن مثل هذه المحطات موجودة في مناطق نائية ويتم تشغيلها عن بعد.


كذلك من مصادر الطاقة الكهربائية غير التقليدية في توفير الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لمحطات الحماية الكاثودية هي وحدات الخلايا الضوئية Solar Power Unit حيث يتم تجهيز خط الأنابيب بالتيار اللازم للحماية الكاثودية و تخزين الفائض من الطاقة الكهربائية في بطاريات لتشغيل المنظومة خلال الليل وفي الأيام الغائمة، هذا الأسلوب مكلف ويصلح للمنظومات الصغيرة محدودة الاحتياجات.



كذلك من مصادر الطاقة الكهربائية غير التقليدية في توفير الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لمحطات الحماية الكاثودية
هي مولدات الكهرباء الهوائية Wind Generators التي تعتمد على طاقة الرياح وتسمى مثل هذه المحطات بحقول الرياح لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية. ولم تستخدم هذه الطريقة في العراق.
(تمثل الصورة جزء من حقل لاصطياد الرياح والاستفادة في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية في منطقة بحيرة منتون في منسوتا، هذا الحقل يمثل واحد من أهم مشاريع استغلال الرياح في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، معدل سرعة الريح في هذه المنطقة هو بحدود 26 كم/ساعة).




تطبيق الحماية الكاثودية على خط أنابيب في تربة متجانسة أو في الماء لا يشكل صعوبة ولكن هناك صعوبة بالغة في تطبقها في الأراضي الصحراوية والصخرية وخصوصا إذا كان هناك عدة أنابيب متوازية وكانت حالتها متفاوتة.
تبرز في الأراضي الصحراوية ظاهرة حجب التيار عن الخطوط في بعض المواقع مما يجعل جهد الأنبوب فيها دون مستوى الحماية الشاملة وأن زيادة التيار في المحطات المجاورة لهذا الموقع او نصب محطات إضافية بالقرب منها لن بغير من الأمر شيئا، يمكن العلاج في كشف الخطوط في مثال هذه المواقع و إعادة تغليفها بصورة جيدة وإحاطتها بطبقة سميكة من التراب ان كانت التربة صخرية وذلك لتسهيل وصول التيار إليها.
يفحص العازل بجهاز كاشف هولداي Holiday Detector للتأكد من عدم وجود ثقوب غير منظورة في الغلاف وأن الغلاف لاصق بصورة جيدة بمعدن الأنبوب وأن سطح الأنبوب نظيف جدا قبل تغليفه.
في التربة المتجانسة او الماء إذا كانت هناك حماية كافية عند نقطتي قياس يمكن الجزم بان هناك حماية كافية على كل نقطة من سطح الأنبوب بينهما.
أما في التربة غير المتجانسة فلا يمكن الجزم بذلك، وللتأكد في هذه الحالة من وجود حماية كافية على كل موقع من سطح الأنبوب يجب قياس جهده كل بضعة أقدام على طول امتداده كما هو مبين بالخط البياني مستحصل عليه من قياسات حقيقة أخذت في الثمانينات على خط الأنابيب (16) عقدة شرق محطة ك3، تتوفر الآن أجهزة متطورة للقيام بذلك يستخدم معها حاسب إلكتروني من نوع شارب PC1500A .





الحماية العامة والحماية الشاملة General & Complete Protection
هناك ما يعرف بحماية عامة وحماية شاملة، أن قياسات جهد الأنابيب تؤخذ كل كيلو متر أو نصف ميل من أطوالها فإذا كانت القياسات لا تقل عن (0.85) فولت يمكن القول أن على الأنابيب حماية عامة ولكن لا يعني أن عليها حماية شاملة فهذه تتحقق فقط عندما يكون جهد كل نقطة على سطح الأنبوب في المستوى المطلوب. 
في التربة المتجانسة أو الماء يمكن الجزم بأن الأنبوب هناك حماية شاملة على الأنبوب أن توفرت عليه الحماية العامة نظرا لأن جهد الأنبوب في هاتين البيئتين يتلاشى بانسياب مع البعد من محطة الحماية وعليه فأنه إذا توفر مستوى الحماية المطلوب عند نقطتين (أ) و (ب) على امتداد الأنبوب فمن الواضح أن هناك حماية كافية على كل نقطة من سطح الأنبوب بينهما الشكل (22) أما في التربة غير المتجانسة فكما سبق وذكرنا فأن تلاشي الجهد غير انسيابي الشكل (23) وعليه فأن وجود حماية كافية عند نقطتين مثل (أ) و (ب) المسافة بينها نصف ميل لا يعني توفر الحماية على مقطع الأنبوب بينهما لقد توضح ذلك في الخط البياني لقياسات الجهد على الخط 16 عقدة أعلاه. 

ملحقات الربط ومواد عزل شفاه وصل الأنابيب
يستخدم العديد من ملحقات مثل صناديق الربط بأنواعها المختلفة و ملحقات ربط القابلوات على الأنابيب ولوازمها لحام الثرمت ومسامير اللحام بالنحاس و مجاميع عزل الشفاه و الشفاه العازلة.


----------



## اراز كردي (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا الله يجازيك


----------



## alemam10 (5 أبريل 2010)

*تصمييم 6 عازل املاح*

الاخوة المهندسين : انا احمد محمد عبد القادر

عندى مشروع تصميم 6 عازل للاملاح فى دول عربية و احتاج للمساعدة فى التركيبات الكهربائية و التصميم . برجاء المساعدة من عندة خبرة 
thanks


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (5 أبريل 2010)

المعلومات جداً مفيدة وقيمة
شكراً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أبو الدحاديح (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم لا أدري علاقة الردود بعازلات الأملاح فعازلات الأملاح في القطاع النفطي هي عبارة عن فواصل تستخدم لفصل الماء من النفط الخام ( الماء الذي لم ينفصل في الفاصل الثلاثي الطور) ويتم ازالة الماء لان وجوده مرتبط بزيادة الملح ( بمعنى اخر زيادة الماء الذي لم ينفصل تعني زيادة نسبة الملح) شكل العازل (desalter)  يشبه شكل الفاصل ( separator )  وهو يعتمد غالبا على الطاقة الكهربائية في الفصل في وجود demulsifier  وماء نقي. يتم فصل الملح من النفط الخام لأن النفط قبل بيعه أو استعماله في المصافي يشترط فيه أن لاتتجاوز نسبة الملح نسبة معينة اذ لم تخني الذاكرة 10lb/1000bbl


----------



## احمد الزوبعي (17 يوليو 2011)

الله يجازيك خير على المعلومات المفيدة


----------

